# New ring



## btboone (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's one I did yesterday.  Has a green Moissanite stone in a design I call SideGrooves.  This one also has a squared off bottom, also called a Euro Shank to help keep it from rotating on a finger.


----------



## CaptG (Feb 8, 2011)

That is way cool Bruce.  Your work amazes me.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 8, 2011)

As always Bruce your work is absolutely gorgeous.  For those of you out there in IAP land that have never had the pleasure of seeing or wearing one of Bruce's creations I can tell you they are phenomenal.  I bought Mike one for Christmas a couple of years back - it is Titanium with a Koa insert and just wonderful.  It was amazing to us both that it is tremendously light, and extremely durable.  Mike has worn it every day since he got it - in and out of the shop and while working at the hardware shop etc - and it is still perfectly round with beautifully finished wood displaying depth and chatoyancy like you wouldn't believe.   If you are even remotely considering getting a Boone ring I can't ever imagine you not being 110% thrilled with your choice for years to come.
Add to that the great customer service and you've got a winner!

Mrs.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW~~~!!! Great work Bruce! Nice plug too, Linda!  If anyone on here cant tell just by looking at those rings in the pictures that they are quality, then they need to go back to their eye doctor and up their prescription! LOL


----------



## CaRed (Feb 8, 2011)

btboone said:


> This one also has a squared off bottom, also called a Euro Shank to help keep it from rotating on a finger.


 
I am pretty good at stupid questions so here I go.  Why does the squared off bottom keep it from rotating?  I am a numbers guy not a technical guy so this makes no sense to me.


----------



## btboone (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Chris, if the ring gets cocked to the side from the weight of the stone, she can put her fingers together and the corners on the bottom will make it stand upright again.  Without those corners, the ring could rotate around even when her fingers are together.  That's the theory behind it.


----------



## hewunch (Feb 8, 2011)

I love mine too. Beautiful as always Bruce.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Feb 9, 2011)

I have seen a couple of your pieces at Woodcraft. The pens and rings are very impressive.


----------



## fiferb (Feb 9, 2011)

Very beautiful work, Bruce!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 9, 2011)

Another beauty and my favorite setting.


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fantastic look Bruce.  Oddly enough it looks very similar to the style of engagement ring my fiancee' picked out 4 years ago.  Yours is more elegant and I like the grooves on the sides of the stone so more light can get into the stone.


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 10, 2011)

Excellent work, elegant design.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 10, 2011)

That ring is beautiful and I have a new found appreciation for your work. What does that ring cost retail??


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful, as always, Bruce. The Misses and I need to come by your way, soon!


----------



## btboone (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.  John, that ring retails for $490.  They sent me their stone to set.


----------

